# This 5-Pounder Makes 80%!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

If I don't catch one more 5-pounder this year I'll go nuts. Because right now I'm at 80% of my publicly announced 5-bass over 5-pounds caught out of Ohio public waters (not farm ponds) this year... goal.

This one was caught at Burr Oak. Oh, and by the way, anyone who thinks this is easy is: nuts, lucky, or just a plain idiot. Last year I didn't catch one over 5-pounds and except for the month of June, from March 'till August, I lived on the water. My closest one weighed 4.75-pounds last year.

I'm gettin' closer now. I can smell it. Somethin' smells fishy!!!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work! I fully expect to see the 5th fish within the next 10 days haha.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice job. Id like to hear how many bass you have to go through before you get your 5.
Are they all on jigs so far?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> nice job. Id like to hear how many bass you have to go through before you get your 5.
> Are they all on jigs so far?


Thanks Big Joshy... Not all are caught on the JignPig, although I do pitch it a lot earlier in the year. This one hit a 1/2 oz. Chatterbait.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's an awesome bass! I bet it put up quite a fight


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nice un you caught there


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

What?? It has been two weeks since jignpig caught a 5lbr?? I keep looking for the 100% post. You have had one heck of a spring!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice fish. bur oak again? fished there couple times while going to hocking college. always wanted to go back now that i have a boat


----------

